# Spyderco Manix?



## FlashSpyJ (May 13, 2007)

I have been looking on the Spyderco Manix. I have the delica and the endura.
Is the Manix a good knife? Any + - for it?

thanks!


----------



## powernoodle (May 13, 2007)

There is a nice review here, with links to other reviews. 

cheers


----------



## Dizos (May 13, 2007)

Solid knife. Great slicer.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 13, 2007)

thanks! Now I want the mini manix too....and maybe a paramilitary....

and a large sebenza! they are nice!


----------



## Bloodnut (May 13, 2007)

It's my EDC. Good ergos, good steel, great lock-up, and you can position the clip where you want it. What's not to like? It is large, but I got used to the size quickly. Now most other pocket knives look and feel.... dinky. The blade shape is very useful as well. Score one, you won;t regret it.


----------



## The Hobbit (May 13, 2007)

Hard to go wrong with anything Spyderco makes. I EDC a Native, and like it very much.


----------



## dig-it (May 13, 2007)

Its one of my favorites.


----------



## vic2367 (May 13, 2007)

very good knife,,,


----------



## carrot (May 13, 2007)

The Manix is a GREAT knife. I own two. While I have a great amount of confidence in the Endura, the Manix is really my hard use knife, especially since I prefer the flat ground blade. Lockup is exceptionally solid.


----------



## Kraeken (May 13, 2007)

The Manix is my favorite Spyderco. It is rugged and sharpens like a scalpel. You can't go wrong with one! When I'm not carrying my Hinderer XM-18, the Manix is in my pocket.


----------



## CLHC (May 13, 2007)

Sure thing fine and in agreement with what the others stated above regarding said knife!

Enjoy!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 13, 2007)

hmm...ok I will pick one up! you guys have convinced me! this forums must be loved by alot of stores!


----------



## frogs3 (May 13, 2007)

And in true Flashaholic/Knifeaholic fashion: don't forget to look at the Chinook II if you want a +/- 4 inch ( 95mm) blade in a lockback style. Upswept Bowie shaped S30V blade, and stronger than the hand holding it. I've had mine for nearly 4 years now and it is my first choice for nearly everything. I don't know if they still make it, but it has been a workhorse here.

Enjoy,

HAK


----------



## Gryffin (May 14, 2007)

FlashSpyJ said:


> I have been looking on the Spyderco Manix. I have the delica and the endura.
> Is the Manix a good knife? Any + - for it?


It's not a good knife. It's an _excellent_ knife!

Excellent ergonomics, sturdy blade; the only drawback I can think of is that it's pretty big in your pocket; flat, of course, but very wide.


----------



## The Hobbit (May 14, 2007)

frogs3 said:


> And in true Flashaholic/Knifeaholic fashion: don't forget to look at the Chinook II if you want a +/- 4 inch ( 95mm) blade in a lockback style. Upswept Bowie shaped S30V blade, and stronger than the hand holding it. I've had mine for nearly 4 years now and it is my first choice for nearly everything. I don't know if they still make it, but it has been a workhorse here.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> HAK


 
To continue the maddness, they now have a Chinook III...Pretty much the same as yours, but with a flat ground blade...Collect them all! :lolsign:


----------



## frogs3 (May 14, 2007)

Now look what you've done -- I have to find the Chinook III on the website first. I looked earlier and didn't see it in the listings.

Yet another project.

=HAK


----------



## FlashSpyJ (May 15, 2007)

First I was in to knives, bought and sold a couple of them, then I found this place, and Im totally hooked. thought I was free from the knives... but noooo!
Flashlights do have a higher priority, so Im not getting to many chances to buy knives, but I still wants them, and I must buy the Manix very soon!


----------



## Hikaru (May 15, 2007)

I first got a calypso jr, which I love. The mini-manix is like a tougher, beefier version with all the same great ergonomics and a lockup like a vault door. You really can't go wrong with one.


----------



## TKC (May 15, 2007)

*The Manix and MIni-Manix are GREAT knives. They are tough as nails!! *


----------

